# R-series vs. CAAD



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Where does the "R" series fall into in Cannondale's lineup? 

Is it more of a triathalon bike, designed more for speed and less for long-term, multi-century comfort?

My general impression is that, depending on who you ask, Synapse is designed for a more relaxed ride than CAAD but harsher than S-works Roubaix, and that System Six/Six 13, etc. are designed to go a 1/2mph faster than CAAD for $2k more. 

But what kind of cyclist is the "R" series aimed at?


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

R stands for Recreation! Go to Cannondale's website  and see for yourself!


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Clarification R500, R700, R1000, vs CAAD*

Thanx for the attempt to answer my question- maybe I wasn't being specific enough.

The 'Dales I'm thinking of are here: http://chainwheel.com/itemlist.cfm?category=95&sort=brandasc&startRow=11 and apparently are closeouts no longer being offered.

Since I'm considering buying a used 'Dale for weekend rides, Cat 5 racing, etc., I'm trying to familiarize myself w/ different models, and figured the Cannondale forum would be a good place to start.

The 'Dales on Cannondale's website in the link you posted are more things I expect to be riding when I'm 110, as in years old, not pounds.

I've seen R400's, etc., which are definitely road bikes w/ drops, being ridden in A-class rides, etc.


----------



## 190 (Nov 22, 2006)

<b>R is the model, CAAD is the material.</b> and sometimes a R400 and a R600 will be the exact same frame. just different components on the bike.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

That makes plenty of sense.

Was there a pattern, though- were the R400/R500/R700, etc., generally CAAD's w/ cheaper components to reach the poser market, or CAAD's w/ 105, Ultegra, etc., groups?

I'm just trying to get a feel for what I'm going to be looking at in used Cannondales, just like w/ components, Dura-Ace is better than 105, etc.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

190 is right on. Let me try to add a little bit here.

CAAD refers to Cannondale Advanced Aluminum Design. Advances in technology allowed for lighter and stronger frames to be made and each time Cannondale made changes to their aluminum frame design, it changed the number i.e. CAAD 5, CAAD 8, CAAD 9, etc. 

The 'R' refers to the model number of the bike and the higher the R-number the higher grade of parts and components that are bolted on. For example: in 2003 the R3000 was a Dura-Ace equipped CAAD 7 frame while in 2001 the R3000 was a Dura-Ace equipped CAAD 5 frame. The 2002 R900 was a Ultegra/105 mix on a CAAD 5 frame and the 2005 R900 was a Campy Veloce equipped CAAD 8 frame.

Read through some of the Cannondale archives to see the details. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

190, Carl,

Thanks, both your posts helped clarify things. 

I would think that those archives would do nothing but increase Cannondale's resale value- as a buyer, I'm willing to pay more if I know why the asking price is, say, $500 vs. $300, etc.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Cannondale changed their numbering system over the past two years; last year they stopped painting/decaling the frames wtih the original model, and then this year they changed from R series (or F series, for MTB) to the frame designation and model description (CAAD8 Optimo *2*, CAAD8 Optimo *1*, etc.)


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

MaestroXC said:


> Cannondale changed their numbering system over the past two years; last year they stopped painting/decaling the frames wtih the original model, and then this year they changed from R series (or F series, for MTB) to the frame designation and model description (CAAD8 Optimo *2*, CAAD8 Optimo *1*, etc.)



Very true and a great piece of information. :thumbsup: One other noteworthy detail is that the *lower* numbers on the Optimo frames are the *upgraded* models. i.e. Optimo 1 has higher grade of parts than Optimo 2.


----------



## 190 (Nov 22, 2006)

you can also check this site for older bikes... pre 91 i thik road bikes were called SR800 etc... and they are still good bikes. but in the older days cannondale didnt mark anything. 

www.vintagecannondale.com

in the catalog section there is every year. from 1980-2000


----------

